# Eiki Projection Network Issues



## Herr_Sprecker (Apr 21, 2014)

Greetings all. I am currently using two Eiki LC-XL100 projectors for a show I'm working on. I have both of these projectors connected via network cable to a switch. I have both projectors set to static IP addresses. The control computer is a fairly robust Dell running Windows 7, and I'm using Internet Explorer to connect to the projectors via their IP addresses. The control computer is also connected via the switch.

The trouble I am experiencing is that the communication between the computer and projector is erratic, never providing consistent results. Sometimes I can hit the link and get the proper control menu immediately. Other times, I have to refresh it over and over. This problem results equally between both projectors, and results whether I am using a regular network cable for the control computer, or a crossover cable. I have not made any modifications to the control computer's network settings. Given that I need to be able to open and close the built-in shutters for the projectors within a close time frame, having stable network control is important.

Is there a network setting somewhere that I need to change to permit more stable connections? Or is there something more general to this network puzzle that I'm missing? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Apr 21, 2014)

Is it a dedicated network? If there are DHCP machines on it, it's possible that you've inadvertantly set the static IPs inside the DHCP range, and have IP conflicts.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Apr 21, 2014)

PS: count yourself lucky there are shutters; my shutter for a recent 3 weekend run was "have the A2 run down the ladder and pull the cardboard dowser in the projection closet".


----------



## Herr_Sprecker (Apr 21, 2014)

The entire network consists of the control computer and the two projectors. Occasionally I connect up a laptop running VNC to control things from the FoH position, but the same network lag results when the laptop is not connected.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Apr 21, 2014)

Did you try an alternate browser, perchance?

My next suggestion would be to wireshark it, to determine which end the delays are on.

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## Isaac (Apr 21, 2014)

From what I see there are two solutions to your problem. The first option is to set a static IP address on the control computer Setting static IP in the same range as the projectors. However, if for some reason this computer leaves this configuration on a regular basis I would recommend using a router instead of a switch and as Jay mentioned be careful that you aren't addressing the projectors inside of the DHCP range.


----------



## Footer (Apr 22, 2014)

What is the IP address of the projectors? You need to assign a static IP to your PC. What kind of switch are you using? Most switches you have been able to buy in the last 10 years don't care about crossover cable, they will work no matter what. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 22, 2014)

And to check the obvious, there are 2 different IP addresses for the 2 projectors?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 23, 2014)

Eiki used to have a program that you could run so that you could operate multiple projectors at once (look here). Are you using that or just the web browser? 

However, you might yield better results using RS-232 commands if you have enough serial cable. I know that might be a bit old school, but it worked solidly.


----------

